# Photoshop-Tutorials für Anfänger



## Tobi269 (1. Januar 2009)

Ich brauche Photoshop Tutorials.
Sie sollten ganz genau erklärt sein,weil ich mich noch gar nicht auskenn und auf Deutsch.
Ich habe schon gesucht,finde aber nichts was past,Entweder Englisch oder zu schlecht erklärt.


----------



## janoc (1. Januar 2009)

http://www.tutorials.de/content/category/39-photoshop-tutorials.html


----------

